# Lift line problems, with ignorant people



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea, I totally agree with you. I used to get mad when people would bang into my board, but now that I constantly ride park, I realized that a little tap in the lift line is not going to be anything as bad as what I'm putting my board through


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

lift and stomp board as if to get snow off, this keeps some people back.

Tell them straight up that they are not going to get up the hill any faster so just chill.

my gf's fav is to say 'sorry, but her board was only designed for ONE person to ride.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol the worst is when your dropping off of a the lift, and the guy falls and scratches your board scaring your brand new expensive board badly with his edges...


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

it seems to be skiers that are the most frequent violators too. every time some asshole runs over my tail in the lift line its a skier.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a bad one the other day. The guy kept inching forward and we were not going anywhere. After the fifth time of bumping into my board I turned around and said. Yes I know you are behind me and its fing annoying and he backed off. Its not even that I care about my rock board its just plain annoying.. 

I have this friend who gets all pissy when you bump your board into his... Gives everyone glaring looks... lol! What a queer.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

I used to care, now I think of the scratches as battle wounds. And once the tip or tail gets messed up beyond repair, I get some new technology.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Simple solution don't snowboard then you won't damage your equipment.


----------



## agfracing (Feb 8, 2011)

Whenever skiers run over my boards tips in the line. I casually let them get ahead of/ next to me in the line. I then "stumble" and hit the binding release so they fall out of there skis and look like an idiot. I did it to one guy twice in the same night last week and he got pretty pissy, but hey he shouldnt run over my board....


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

I run into "nudgers" a lot in the lift line, i.e., skiers who think you aren't moving fast enough so they'll slip the front edge of their skis under the back end of your board and "nudge" you ahead...started slapping my board a lot to discourage them from jacking up their $1500 parabolics. Works pretty well. (then I have to answer the question, "Why do you DO that???" they cry...duh, to get snow off my board so I don't slip at the top of the lift and wipe out you and your friends? Leaning over makes my nose run, so I do this to get off the snow, and also to get you off my ass!)

The skiers where I'm at can be pretty damned rude; I am always amazed when the 50+ crowd starts complaining about how snowboarders "wreck our snow" by wiping out moguls. I look at them and ask them if they didn't notice what's strapped to my feet? And besides, your moguls wreck my bomber runs down the mountain, so we are even.

I've gotten a pretty bad attitude toward skiers lately because they seem to like to use me as a pole position. I mean, for Chrissakes, if I'm on the RIGHT HAND SIDE (slow side) of a 100 foot wide run, doing turns in a 10 foot wide section, do you really have to come within a foot of me while you're carving...and there's no one else within a quarter mile? However, snowboarders do turn and stop unpredictably and I've clipped a few unwary skiers. Not trying to start a skiers vs snowboarders war but for frack's sakes, STAY AWAY from me. Show a little courtesy.

Never had trouble with boarders on the mountain; so far, in three years, the most predictably rude and obnoxious people I've had to deal with are the skiers in the 50+ crowd.


----------



## init (Mar 8, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Simple solution don't snowboard then you won't damage your equipment.


This :thumbsup:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Technine Icon said:


> that a little tap in the lift line is not going to be anything as bad as what I'm putting my board through


^^This...but also acting a bit out of control, spastic with a tinge of aggressive hostility is helpful. But I usually just hang or snake the line via singles...see lots of gaper/tourist waiting and only loading 2-3 to a quad...so I just snake right up and load with them.


----------



## p-hat in cincy (Nov 12, 2010)

I've pretty much given up on nudgers. The thing I watch for more is when a skier pushes off (in line) and the ski pole almost impales me.


----------



## newguy36 (Feb 23, 2010)

I hate skiers that have no control of their poles....I'm afraid i'm going to lose an eye some day...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I don't really notice a problem with skiers as such. The real problem (at least at my mountain) is kids, whether they're wearing skis or boards. Kids fidget. They can't just stand there. They think they're entitled to move ahead in the line. They're often not in control, and every time they move forward they overshoot. But that's just kids being kids. The problem is when their parents are RIGHT THERE and not correcting their behaviour. That's your JOB, dumbass!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

newguy36 said:


> I hate skiers that have no control of their poles....I'm afraid i'm going to lose an eye some day...


I saw a kid on skis last weekend, maybe in the 10-12 range, who was skating across the flats. He was putting a lot of upper body into it, and he had his arms pretty much straight out and the poles out from there. He was basically cutting a 15-foot wide swath through the air as he progressed. Didn't see him actually hit anyone, which was a miracle IMO.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

FTMFW!
Awesome



agfracing said:


> Whenever skiers run over my boards tips in the line. I casually let them get ahead of/ next to me in the line. I then "stumble" and hit the binding release so they fall out of there skis and look like an idiot. I did it to one guy twice in the same night last week and he got pretty pissy, but hey he shouldnt run over my board....


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

You should see the kind of shit I do to my board when I ride it. Scratches on the top sheet don't even register.


----------



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

I say something when someone keeps tagging my board. Once, okay, I'll shrug it off as an accident but continued, I get annoyed. My board gets damaged from ME riding, not some putz constantly bumping into it in a line. It is mostly skiers too.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

It figures that this would devolve into a skiers versus snowboarders thread. Jesus.


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

Doesn't change the fact that when I get rammed by a snowboarder, they *always* apologize. The same way I *always* apologize to skiers if I hit them accidentally. However, when I get shoved, smacked, deliberately nudged, and run over by skiers, I rarely get anything more than a cowlike stare. I've hit peoples' poles away from my FACE before, and gotten "What's YOUR problem?" (I don't know, I like to see out of both eyes?)

I've done both sports, so I can say that I'm more or less neutral on which is better. However, I've seen more rude and inconsiderate skiers than I have snowboarders, and the ones that are the rudest are the ones in the 45+ age bracket. I don't know why :dunno: but that's the way it is.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

threejane said:


> Doesn't change the fact that when I get rammed by a snowboarder, they *always* apologize. The same way I *always* apologize to skiers if I hit them accidentally. However, when I get shoved, smacked, deliberately nudged, and run over by skiers, I rarely get anything more than a cowlike stare. I've hit peoples' poles away from my FACE before, and gotten "What's YOUR problem?" (I don't know, I like to see out of both eyes?)
> 
> I've done both sports, so I can say that I'm more or less neutral on which is better. However, I've seen more rude and inconsiderate skiers than I have snowboarders, and the ones that are the rudest are the ones in the 45+ age bracket. I don't know why :dunno: but that's the way it is.


Snowboarders _always_ apologize and skiers _never_ do. I don't believe that statement for a second. When someone claims "always" or "never" it's a good sign that he or she is exaggerating.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 17, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> Snowboarders _always_ apologize and skiers _never_ do. I don't believe that statement for a second. When someone claims "always" or "never" it's a good sign that he or she is exaggerating.


you always say that.


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Snowboarders _always_ apologize and skiers _never_ do. I don't believe that statement for a second. When someone claims "always" or "never" it's a good sign that he or she is exaggerating.


Let me rephrase that...in general practice, *most* snowboarders will apologize for whacking me, and *most* skiers will not. That should provide parity.

ETA: Hey, waitaminute...I used the word "rarely" with regard to skiers...


----------



## Lincoln Terns (Jan 19, 2011)

First time- hey it happens. Second time- eye contact. Third time- I will say something and try to be polite and tactful. Now I will slightly lift one edge of my board and when Jerkwad pushes forward, their tip(s) slide under my board. Now the board goes back down & I put my back foot on my board. Next time Jerkwad pushes forward, their body moves but their feet don't and physics takes over. Seriously, do you bump cars at stoplights, too?


----------



## Rudso (Jan 18, 2011)

Oops, I guess I'm one of those annoying d-bag in the line. I'm pretty new to snowboarding and now that I think about it I tend to do this a lot in the line, I guess I'm just eager to get on the hill.

Didn't really think this was a big deal since there are so many people in line but it makes sense since some of the boards out there are pretty expensive. Will be more careful next time.

I didn't know snowboarders and skiers have tension between them, everyone seems to get along on the hill. In fact I see a lot of them riding together often.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I blame the skiers and America! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Nah I do a good enough job wrecking my own shit. A few nicks in the tail wont make a big difference. 

I skied a day before Christmas and I noticed that in the lift line it is harder to stand in one spot on skis than it is on a board.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

These threads suck. I don't know how many times someone on this forum has started a thread to whine about getting nicked in the lift line. Twitter is a better tool for venting. /vent


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

threejane said:


> I've done both sports, so I can say that I'm more or less neutral on which is better. However, I've seen more rude and inconsiderate skiers than I have snowboarders, and the ones that are the rudest are the ones in the 45+ age bracket. I don't know why :dunno: but that's the way it is.


But is that because older people are ruder, or is it because skiers are ruder and skiers are more heavily represented by older people?


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

Donutz said:


> But is that because older people are ruder, or is it because skiers are ruder and skiers are more heavily represented by older people?


I'm not sure...it may where we are located (more expensive resort that the ones nearby), or maybe all three reasons. The same way they like to complain at me on the lift about snowboarders, even though I'm a snowboarder? I'm older (40), so I guess I look like a sympathetic ear lol.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

i think people are being very unfair to skiiers here... i hate new snowboarders who think they're pro a thousand times more than skiiers... atleast a skiier can get off chair lifts properly and will pizza and get the hell out of the way when they're out of control... everytime i see a burton LTR... i run for my life


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

jyuen said:


> i think people are being very unfair to skiiers here... i hate new snowboarders who think they're pro a thousand times more than skiiers... atleast a skiier can get off chair lifts properly and will pizza and get the hell out of the way when they're out of control... everytime i see a burton LTR... i run for my life


\
Naturally, we all learned to ride straight from the womb, and WE'VE never had any embarrassing end-of-lift wipeouts or crashes...I've seen awesome wrecks from both sides of the snowsports arena.

But +1 on the LTR...at least they're brightly colored. Then again, some of the guys I've seen on the rental planks at my local mountain shred my pants off...so you never can tell...


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had more problems with young park-riding snowboarders than any other group. It seems like skiers tend to forget how long their skis are and nudge up too far. I'll say something after getting hit a few times and it stops.

The park boarders seem to figure that if they are beating the snot out of their board and don't care about it getting scratched up, then the rest of us must feel the same way. They also have the most attitude when you say something about banging into your board.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

A buddy of mine (a skier btw lol) is the worst about this. He gets antsy or something in the lift line and will shuffle his skis back and forth and not realize he's hitting other peoples boards/skis. I've had to tell him to chill out, but know one has said anything to him yet.


----------



## gus000 (Feb 5, 2011)

I did not to make this tread for a fight or war over who's better. Nor am I taking sides. But I do not like the idea of scratching the tops of my board, or the base of my board. This is only to let the people out there to be more careful. So dont take this the wrong way. I myself do not have alot of money to buy a new board every year, so id like to keep my board in a fresh state for as long as I can.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

It has been my dream board since I saw it on Arbor web-site. ( from my Arbor A Frame Review post)

It wasn't a typical powder day yesterday...we had few runs and quite a few powder hounds in line for the first chair. I was nervous riding my brand new Arbor while in line, constantly checking nose and tail against my neighbors. POK! a ski pole on my tail...Ok, nevermind...2 minutes later...POK! the same ski pole on my binding, the guy gets a look from under my goggles....we are still waiting the lift to start....another song in mY Ipod..then POK!...AGAIN? ok..it's a powder day...whatever....crank the volume...POK!...at the fourth time I just snapped and told the guy to keep his poles off my brand new topsheet "really"? He says, "Yes really!!" I said...."it's the fourth time in 2 minutes, knock it off". I never ever snapped at anybody...but hey, this beauty is brand new...I do my own scratches thank you. The the chair started.
Most skiers simply don't pay attention, especially with ski poles. But that was pretty much an isolated episode...


----------



## gus000 (Feb 5, 2011)

pawlo said:


> this beauty is brand new...I do my own scratches thank you. The the chair started.
> Most skiers simply don't pay attention, especially with ski poles. But that was pretty much an isolated episode...


Exactly... I got my new Artifact Rocker from Rome, and I havent gone up yet, but I want to keep the board scratch free as most as I can. They think it's ok to ruin someone's equipment. Money doesnt grow on tree's now...


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

gus000 said:


> Exactly... I got my new Artifact Rocker from Rome, and I havent gone up yet, but I want to keep the board scratch free as most as I can. They think it's ok to ruin someone's equipment. Money doesnt grow on tree's now...


I saved so much money switching to geico I can afford to take some scratches!


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't really have a problem with bumping in the lift line; I keep moving and try to keep space on both sides of me. It helps that I'm usually in the singles line, which means people aren't crowding in from the sides.

If I could decree one lift etiquette rule, however, it would be this: On any chair with three or more people, only the person on the extreme left side may go left when exiting the chair. Only the person on the extreme right side may go right when exiting the chair. Everyone else must go straight ahead.

It's very annoying when someone cuts straight across your path in his or her blind hurry to head off as quickly as possible. My last time out, I was on the extreme right side of the chair on one trip up, and a tiny little skier (directed by his parent, who did the same thing, although not so sharply) zoomed off the middle of the chair and across my path, barely a foot or two ahead of me. If I hadn't be able to execute an emergency stop by grabbing the railing of the chair as it was moving past, I would have run him over for sure.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lift line nicks on my board is not what bothers me. What bothers me are people who blatantly run into me and the board and don't apologize. I'm not talking, "oops little nudge on my tail". I'm talking running into my board hard enough to move me or directly bumping into me.

The worst one is when a skier uses their pole to push themselves forward and let it stab all the way behind them. Do you really need to push so hard with your poles to skate off? I don't like seeing a spear headed towards my gut.

I think skiers are the ones that hit you most because they are on two long planks and have no sense of space. 

Whatever... if you snowboard enough, your topsheet is going to end up with some damage. Unless of course you have a Carbonium topsheet


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Many people just have no concept of "personal space" these are the same people who crowd you in a line at the movie theater. On the same note, these are the same people who will tailgate you on the way to the mountain as if by doing that, it will make the 50 cars ahead of you go faster......:dunno:


I hate to sound like a contrarian (okay, I actually like it) but "personal space" varies between cultures, and probably varies within our own culture affected by the part of the country in which we were raised. The Hmong tribes for example seem to be completely comfortable being in physical contact with total strangers. I was on an international flight back from Asia and there was a large group of Hmong villagers on board. They would pretty much sit on your lap or lean up against you to rest without any discomfort. Of course, all of the Americans on that flight were fidgeting from the violation of their personal space bubble.

Crossing Cultures - Personal Space
Proxemics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Regardless, repeated bumping into one's equipment in the lift line is obviously not welcomed by every body. Snowboards are easier to control in the lift line than skis because we have one foot on the ground. If there is any slope or irregularity in the surface of the snow, skis will want to slide (not that that excuses anyone from controlling their equipment, but shit happens). Sometimes it's simply because the offender is unaware or ignorant, but I doubt that many people do it intentionally. I give people the benefit of the doubt that they bumped into me accidentally or unintentionally. If the same person does it repeatedly every time the crowd moves forward, then perhaps simply asking, "Could you please not bump into me?" would put an end to it without needing to be dickish about it. Even in this thread a neophyte stated that he was unaware that it was an issue.

Why do some people think that it's usually older skiers that are responsible for this behavior? Perhaps it is because skiers far outnumber snowboarders (I've seen a 7:3 ratio stated before), and perhaps it is because older people grew up skiing before snowboarding was widely done, and therefore you are more likely to have an interaction with an older person on skis than you are any other demographic?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> I think skiers are the ones that hit you most because they are on two long planks *and have no sense of space*.


Come on...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

JoeR said:


> If I could decree one lift etiquette rule, however, it would be this: On any chair with three or more people, only the person on the extreme left side may go left when exiting the chair. Only the person on the extreme right side may go right when exiting the chair. Everyone else must go straight ahead.
> 
> It's very annoying when someone cuts straight across your path in his or her blind hurry to head off as quickly as possible. My last time out, I was on the extreme right side of the chair on one trip up, and a tiny little skier (directed by his parent, who did the same thing, although not so sharply) zoomed off the middle of the chair and across my path, barely a foot or two ahead of me. If I hadn't be able to execute an emergency stop by grabbing the railing of the chair as it was moving past, I would have run him over for sure.


It's not only annoying, it potentially hazardous. However, I have come up with a simple solution to use until the JoeR rule of etiquette has passed:

"Which way are you guys planning to go at the top?" If they want to go the same direction as you, then, "Okay how about you guys go out then over and I'll cut over sharply? "


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I see this happen almost always with people using rental equipment and not so much from people with their own gear. I haven't traveled much lately so I don't remember other resorts, but here they have a kind of "bumper" on the tip and tail of the boards/skis they rent. Someone mentioned the parents not doing anything; the vast majority of parents with kids that knock on my board will say something to their kids if you just turn around and stare at the tail of your board when they do it. If a skier does it to the point where a ski tip goes over the back of my board, I calmly tell them "you don't need to be up on my board like that" and they usually back off and apologize.

The only time I came really close to flipping out was with a high school kid behind me, I could feel/hear this weird sound but didn't realize what it was till I turned around. The tail of my board from the binding back was covered in a thin layer of snow and the kid was drawing or something with his ski poles tip all over my tail.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> It's not only annoying, it potentially hazardous. However, I have come up with a simple solution to use until the JoeR rule of etiquette has passed:
> 
> "Which way are you guys planning to go at the top?" If they want to go the same direction as you, then, "Okay how about you guys go out then over and I'll cut over sharply? "


Groupwide agreement is great when feasible, but there needs to be a default behavior to cover other situations, especially on a six-person chair in which the guy at one end is enjoying the scenery and two guys at the other end are plotting a crazy enfilade assault.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I never thought this would be enough of a problem to spark this much conversation. Turn around, tell the fucker to cut the shit. Just like that. Not "excuse me" or "could you please not bump me?"

"Cut the shit fucker!"

Anyone in their right mind will listen. Their ass could be on fire but I bet you the only thing they're going to focus on until they actually sit down on the lift and relieve themselves of the burden and responsibility of inching forward periodically is that there is at least a solid 8, maybe 12, inches between the tip of their skis/board and the tail of your board at all times.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Phenom said:


> I never thought this would be enough of a problem to spark this much conversation. Turn around, tell the fucker to cut the shit. Just like that. Not "excuse me" or "could you please not bump me?"
> 
> "Cut the shit fucker!"
> 
> Anyone in their right mind will listen. Their ass could be on fire but I bet you the only thing they're going to focus on until they actually sit down on the lift and relieve themselves of the burden and responsibility of inching forward periodically is that there is at least a solid 8, maybe 12, inches between the tip of their skis/board and the tail of your board at all times.


F'ng New Yorker.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phenom said:


> I never thought this would be enough of a problem to spark this much conversation. Turn around, tell the fucker to cut the shit. Just like that. Not "excuse me" or "could you please not bump me?"
> 
> "Cut the shit fucker!"
> 
> Anyone in their right mind will listen. Their ass could be on fire but I bet you the only thing they're going to focus on until they actually sit down on the lift and relieve themselves of the burden and responsibility of inching forward periodically is that there is at least a solid 8, maybe 12, inches between the tip of their skis/board and the tail of your board at all times.


Maybe that works with your Jersey shore buddies but that's a recipe for me to beat your ass if you said that shit to my kid or wife for accidentally bumping your precious board in your precious space. You are right though, I would focus on you and think of how you looked laying on the ground when I skated passed you to the lift chair. At a minimum you should ask nice the first time. I guess maybe people are just nicer out west than in the east. I can't imagine responding to a simple bump like you would.....


----------



## gus000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats a little harsh Phenom, but if it was a continuously problem. Then sure i'd flip. The first time it's the stare. And then the second time you have to be polite and ask to back off. Th third is where you really have to set down the basics "Can you stop bumping into my board, thats the third time"


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> F'ng New Yorker.


Probably just too much caww-fee.



> *Maybe that works with your Jersey shore buddies* but that's a recipe for me to beat your ass if you said that shit to my kid or wife for accidentally bumping your precious board in your precious space. You are right though, I would focus on you and think of how you looked laying on the ground when I skated passed you to the lift chair. At a minimum you should ask nice the first time. I guess maybe people are just nicer out west than in the east. I can't imagine responding to a simple bump like you would.....


We all know they act tougher once they are wearing the Ed Hardy threads :laugh:


----------



## gus000 (Feb 5, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Probably just too much caww-fee.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know they act tougher once they are wearing the Ed Hardy threads :laugh:


Lets not all mislead this thread please.


----------



## threejane (Feb 1, 2011)

gus000 said:


> Lets not all mislead this thread please.


You have to admit, it was an awesome thread drift.

As far as older skiers, it might just be the demographics where I'm at (northern panhandle of Idaho). There are kids skiing, sure, but most of them tend to be in the older demographic and quite a lot of them (not ALLLLLL) tend be ruder when they run me over or shove me up in the line.

:dunno:

I'll just take a Xanax this weekend....wait, that might not be a good idea.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I get kinda annoyed when somebody hits my board, then realize the "damage" is nothing more than cosmetic and I do a lot more damage to my board myself.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Argo said:


> Maybe that works with your Jersey shore buddies but that's a recipe for me to beat your ass if you said that shit to my kid or wife for accidentally bumping your precious board in your precious space. You are right though, I would focus on you and think of how you looked laying on the ground when I skated passed you to the lift chair. At a minimum you should ask nice the first time. I guess maybe people are just nicer out west than in the east. I can't imagine responding to a simple bump like you would.....


Precious board? You think I give a shit about my 08 park board getting tapped by someone else's? I'm just posting up the simple solution to the problem that no one can seem to solve since they're afraid to hurt anyone's feelings over in your west coast bubble. Tell your wife and kid not to be dumbasses and they won't have to worry about it. You couldn't imagine responding to a bump with a harsh comment but you would respond to a harsh comment by kicking my ass :laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Phenom said:


> Precious board? You think I give a shit about my 08 park board getting tapped by someone else's? I'm just posting up the simple solution to the problem that no one can seem to solve since they're afraid to hurt anyone's feelings over in your west coast bubble. Tell your wife and kid not to be dumbasses and they won't have to worry about it. You couldn't imagine responding to a bump with a harsh comment but you would respond to a harsh comment by kicking my ass :laugh:


Oooooh, bad ass! Watch out!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't care much about little bumps in the lift line, I put my board through way more abuse riding it. Arrant ski poles and people pulling down the lift bar without warning and smashing my head are much worse.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Precious board? You think I give a shit about my 08 park board getting tapped by someone else's? I'm just posting up the simple solution to the problem that no one can seem to solve since they're afraid to hurt anyone's feelings over in your west coast bubble. Tell your wife and kid not to be dumbasses and they won't have to worry about it. You couldn't imagine responding to a bump with a harsh comment but you would respond to a harsh comment by kicking my ass :laugh:


lol. im in no way, shape or form am I mad. good luck with that one. You are correct though, if you bump my board or have little control in the line of your downward movement I will ask nicely for you to watch out. Not everyone is an expert at standing in line like guido/phenom. You are also correct, if guido/phenom verbally assaults my wife or child I am going to have a problem with it and it will be a fine line depending on what you come back with when I confront you about it. Given your attitude I would guess it would lead to someone with your attitude laying on the snow after the encounter.....


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> Oooooh, bad ass! Watch out!


Sure I'll take the bait. I'm not the one offering to serve up beatings through the internet. A west coaster would do such a thing??? 

He's not going to get banned from your sacred mountains is he?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Argo said:


> lol. im in no way, shape or form am I mad. good luck with that one. You are correct though, if you bump my board or have little control in the line of your downward movement I will ask nicely for you to watch out. Not everyone is an expert at standing in line like guido/phenom. You are also correct, if guido/phenom verbally assaults my wife or child I am going to have a problem with it and it will be a fine line depending on what you come back with when I confront you about it. Given your attitude I would guess it would lead to someone with your attitude laying on the snow after the encounter.....


I'd tell you to stfu then offer you a hotdog so you'd forget all about it.

Guido? I'm 0% Italian. Nice try though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Sure I'll take the bait. I'm not the one offering to serve up beatings through the internet. A west coaster would do such a thing???
> 
> He's not going to get banned from your sacred mountains is he?


That was not a personal offer of an ass kicking. That was a situational offering of an ass kicking. Given your posts I am not sure if you understand the difference. Let me know if you get it or not and I will explain further.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

As this discussion unfolds......it just proves that there are ignorant people everywhere.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Sure I'll take the bait. I'm not the one offering to serve up beatings through the internet. A west coaster would do such a thing???
> 
> He's not going to get banned from your sacred mountains is he?


Since when is Texas considered west coast? Just sayin.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Qball said:


> Since when is Texas considered west coast? Just sayin.


...when your world ends in NY/NJ?

FYI, Phenom is a 16 year-old high school kid, so he's just typing tough like one might expect. The rest of us have a bit more adult perspective on social interaction.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Qball said:


> Since when is Texas considered west coast? Just sayin.


Just going with Argo's terminology when he said something about nicer people out west than in the east. Maybe he was including his own area, maybe he wasn't. Who knows?


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> ...when your world ends in NY/NJ?
> 
> FYI, Phenom is a 16 year-old high school kid, so he's just typing tough like one might expect. The rest of us have a bit more adult perspective on social interaction.


Wrong. I've already cleared this up in at least 2 other threads now. I guess the whole forum remembers me messing around with snowjeeper and convincing him I was really 16. It says right in my signature that I have a 168 Burton Twin that I bought in 2004. If I was 16 that would mean I bought a 168cm board when I was 9 years old. Doesn't add up now does it. Not to mention most member's ages can be found in their profile.

And what is the adult perspective on social interaction that I'm lacking? Is it getting bothered by someone too apathetic and/or inconsiderate to give a shit that they're pestering you, but then not having the balls to be assertive in any way? This isn't a fairy tale bubble, and sometimes being polite isn't worth shit. People don't always listen to polite. I realize this, but the trend seems to be that many others don't. Is coming to the forum to complain about these people on the lift line, after only taking a polite approach, part of this social interaction that I'm missing?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Come on...


Let me clarify my reasoning... there are usually more skiers... a ton of them are casuals... those are the ones that lack sense of space with their skis hence they are constantly bumping into people.

It's like this... I own a sedan, but I do drive the in-law's Expedition once in a while. I can't park it nearly as well as I can with my sedan. This is because I lack the sense of spacing according to the Expedition's size.

Good skiers obviously have very good awareness when it comes to their gear. Experience shows me the casual skier does not as evidenced by the many run ins and near ski pole impaling.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

From reading through this thread, i have come to this conclusion.

People from new york will tell you to knock it off, with the word shit thrown in. ******* Texans will then react with violence for no reason. God forbid your kid hears a curse word. In fact, if someone hits my board and they are with their wife and child, i think i will just start talking about their wife's tits from now on:laugh:

I digress...
I have only yelled at someone in the lift area once. I was not even completely sat down on the chair when the bar hit me in the head pretty damn hard. Dumbass apparently could not wait more than 10 seconds to pull the bar down. I hate that crap more than people bumping into me in the liftline. the lines out here are usually icy, so its impossible for it not to happen anyway.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

If someone bumps my board once, i will assume it was an accident and politely ask them not to bump my board.

If they do it again, i will follow with a firm "STOP"

If they do it again ill flip on them, and depending on how they react, the situation will either be settled, or they will get knocked right out of their bindings.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Phenom said:


> Just going with Argo's terminology when he said something about nicer people out west than in the east. Maybe he was including his own area, maybe he wasn't. Who knows?


 We can do some more remedial education here.  Texas, Colorado, New Mexico, Utah, Washington, Oregon and Wyoming are West of New Jersey, this is where my comment "out west" comes from. If you take a look at a map though, where I am from, Texas, is definately not on the west coast. Unless you consider anything west of NY/NJ to be west coast as stated earlier. It really is easier for us just to keep thinking you are 16. 

Also, also stated in at least 2-3 other threads, we all can not see your signature. :dunno:


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Just carry a little fart machine in your pocket.

People will give you plenty of run. Or just blow a few snot rockets, they'll be grossed out and keep a good distance.


----------



## gus000 (Feb 5, 2011)

rgrwilco said:


> i think i will just start talking about their wife's tits from now on:laugh:.




Haha, couldn't help myself but to laugh.


----------



## gus000 (Feb 5, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> If someone bumps my board once, i will assume it was an accident and politely ask them not to bump my board.
> 
> If they do it again, i will follow with a firm "STOP"
> 
> If they do it again ill flip on them, and depending on how they react, the situation will either be settled, or they will get knocked right out of their bindings.


Yes, this is my solution as well


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Argo said:


> We can do some more remedial education here.  Texas, Colorado, New Mexico, Utah, Washington, Oregon and Wyoming are West of New Jersey, this is where my comment "out west" comes from. If you take a look at a map though, where I am from, Texas, is definately not on the west coast. Unless you consider anything west of NY/NJ to be west coast as stated earlier. It really is easier for us just to keep thinking you are 16.


I don't think you're following. Let me explain it slower: Whatever the reason you said out west, I continued calling it west because you did. I didn't check your location. You wrote out west, so I stayed consistent with that. Do you get it?



Argo said:


> Also, also stated in at least 2-3 other threads, we all can not see your signature. :dunno:


It was stated in exactly 1 other thread. Exaggerations never help, good try though. Fix your display settings if you can't see it.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> In fact, if someone hits my board and they are with their wife and child, i think i will just start talking about their wife's tits from now on:laugh:


This is the best solution in this thread.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

btw Argo, have you been reading the burton QC thread where the kid broke his tail? I lol'd very hard at the kids "impact damage your face" line, and I feel like you were on the verge of letting an even better line out for me to put in my signature. You were close with this one:



Argo said:


> You are right though, I would focus on you and think of how you looked laying on the ground when I skated passed you to the lift chair.


I feel like comedy gold is on the horizon. You can do it chief.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Phenom said:


> I don't think you're following. Let me explain it slower: Whatever the reason you said out west, I continued calling it west because you did. I didn't check your location. You wrote out west, so I stayed consistent with that. Do you get it?


Actually what you said was:



Phenom said:


> I'm just posting up the simple solution to the problem that no one can seem to solve since they're afraid to hurt anyone's feelings over in your west *coast* bubble.


Coast implies shoreline.

I still think you're a total bad ass though! Hard-to-the-core!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> I still think you're a total bad ass though! Hard-to-the-core!


Especially for a 16 y/o.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> Actually what you said was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man you totally got me bro.



Toecutter said:


> "Could you please not bump into me?"


And I still think you're a total pansy.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Phenom said:


> And I still think you're a total pansy.


Wow! That is absolutely gnar-core! Did you guys see how he did that?!?! See how he radiates supreme confidence even in the simple act of typing! Total east-coast ultra-cool muthafuckah! Pheeeee-NOM!


----------



## LSchaeffer (Dec 9, 2010)

The only time that I've ever bumped the back of someone's shit was when two asshole 60 year old skiers literally walked in front of my friend and I in the line. Who the hell does that? so the whooole time in the line I was "stomping off snow" and "accidentally" catching the back of his ski with my edge.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

puh-lease stop bumping me, puh puh puhleeeassseeee


----------



## gus000 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is getting out of hand >.<


----------

